# Doe description help please!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I have no clue how to word the descriptions for Lyric and Heidi, I have their date of birth, but what else should I put? Thanks for any tips!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i would say 'dark caramel' for heidi, and 'dark caramel or med. caramel with white' for lyric. consider that this comes from a novice, and with alpines maybe they use different terms. 
sure are cute girls. love those EARS!!!!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

I meant nubians, sorry......:-0


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are describing colors, Heidi would probably be brown with black trim, and Lyric, brown with black trim, frosted ears and nose, and white cap. Maybe?? I'm not sure though. I'm not sure if there are different names for the shades of brown...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay thanks! Should I put that they were born of purebred grade Nubians or what?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Put that they are purebred Nubians, but are not registered as that due to the fact that their parents weren't registered. 
I love their coloring, I with I had a LaMancha that color :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I would agree with goathappy, that sounds good.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I've only met one LaMancha her name was LaManchie (original huh?) and she was just a sweetheart!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, and just so you know, this is for my website. I'm doing a major update! :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL that's a cute name. LaManchas are sweet :wink:
I just did a major redo on my site, so I know how you feel! :lol:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Let use know when you get it updated


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you know their dams or sires?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

GSFarm said:


> Do you know their dams or sires?


I can get them easily! :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got Heidi's page updated, so please take a look and tell me what you think! Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! Lyric's page is now updated as well.  I've got too much time on my hands today. :roll:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Both pages look very nice. Good job on the descriptions!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I changed the setup too, but everything's updated, I only need a terms of sale to put on my lambs and kids page so any help on that would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! 

Can you give me the Online Goat Show link again, I think I lost it?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.goatshows.com or *******.tobiahost.com I think.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I still can't get on it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh oh............... I hope it's ok


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Me too! Can you get on it? I've been trying to since I emailed that pic to you and I just thought I had the wrong one or something. :shock:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't get on it either, hopefully it's just a glitch.......


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I haven't been able to get on GoatShows for the past couple of days!  I can try to contact ******* and see if he can fix it...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It was only today for me...... Do you have his email? I don't


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

No, but he is on another forum I am on. I just got done PMing him...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Great, it's almost like every goat website is being targeted! :shock:


----------

